# Help. I get severe headache when Masterba.



## nanofaan (Aug 1, 2014)

it started last week. I get very painful headache when Masterba. and reaching to the point of O. 
the wife and I had intercourse few days ago and it didnt happen. 

the headache (migraine) on the right side of my head and last all day.


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

I feel daisy next day too ; never feel the same after normal intercourse ; also my back pain more when I do it than a normal intercourse 

I beleive it is caused by improper release of dopamine and other hormones ...

Simple remedy : 

sleep with princessa ...


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Sex headaches. Read links, call doc.


Coital cephalalgia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Side Effects of Sex | Men's Health


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

don't masturbate?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How about seeing a doctor about this?


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

I get those. It is somehow related to a kink (misalignment) in my neck and muscle contractions during orgasm. Also, only happens when in a standing position (usually masterbation) Mine doesn't happen IF I pop my neck... So ya, I stretch out before wacking out


----------



## nanofaan (Aug 1, 2014)

Racer, Alli3
thank you. that what Dr told me today


----------



## river rat (Jan 20, 2012)

See your doctor about this. I have seen one case where an aneurysm presented like this.


----------



## CarlaRose (Jul 6, 2014)

Hope your doctor checked your blood pressure.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Read a guy had headaches for years. They found a tapeworm in his brain... Maybe not after all...


----------

